# Black male elderly cat found Shepherds Bush-Urgent



## H200 (Jan 19, 2010)

CROSS POSTED...
Black male elderly cat found Shepherds Bush-Urgent 
Found Jan 14th

Not chipped and no collar but very friendly, he wouldn't leave my front door
so I took him in and he climbed/staggered straight on to my bed and purred when I stroked him so must have been a much loved pet at some stage.

Some problems with his back legs so now at vets, update from vets today (saturday) is that he is getting stronger now with food and warmth, but an old cat and may have some neurological problem causing back leg weakness

Neutered, all black, vet estimates 11-14 years old

Now at RSPCA hospital in Putney, 0300 123 0716, they will only keep for a week before PTS so I am desperate to find his owners

His ref number is pc58013

If you know anyone who has lost a black male neutered cat please please get in touch

http://www.gumtree.com/london/95/52508395.html


----------

